# S/G Customer service.



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

Been with s/g for years has anyone else latey been getting stupid orders cut for non since, and non return phone calls from there VA.. Not sure what is going on here but not sure how they can run a business and not answer etc.. and the money grabbing.. 50 here, 75 here, 95 here... anyone else with the same?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Snafu


----------



## grayghost (Aug 25, 2013)

*yep*

been getting bad for quite some time


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

SG and customer service are words that should never be used in the same sentence.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The 50/75/100 thing has been going on since day one. If you started with them in 2004, you would have said the same thing by 2005. They just seem to rotate that scam thru their contractor pool, so it's never always the same bunch, but the cash flow from it is always there. 25% has never been enough for them and we at one time went thru that mess, so I feel your pain.


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

How do u guys do it? Around here SG homes are a joke! Grass never mowed, snow piles up...Can't count how many homes I go to do an initial for another client and the homes they have are always unlocked. They never winterize, secure or anything, Just slap a sticker on the door and run. Then they make u guys dress like they want, wear name badges, attend meetings and now buy materials from them which is mandatory!


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

adorler said:


> How do u guys do it? Around here SG homes are a joke! Grass never mowed, snow piles up...Can't count how many homes I go to do an initial for another client and the homes they have are always unlocked. They never winterize, secure or anything, Just slap a sticker on the door and run. Then they make u guys dress like they want, wear name badges, attend meetings and now buy materials from them which is mandatory!


SG wouldn`t be able to do this if people would stand there ground. They need us for there business to work.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> SG wouldn`t be able to do this if people would stand there ground. They need us for there business to work.


They sure don't act like it.

The nonsense orders have been getting more frequent lately.


----------



## westcoast Man (Jan 6, 2014)

ezdayman said:


> Been with s/g for years has anyone else latey been getting stupid orders cut for non since, and non return phone calls from there VA.. Not sure what is going on here but not sure how they can run a business and not answer etc.. and the money grabbing.. 50 here, 75 here, 95 here... anyone else with the same?


I heard some talk that they are in some do do with Fannie. So.... maybe they are just not giving a crap lately cause they wont need you soon.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*bama*

There reopen orders are getting stupid.. i had a broom in one photo but not the other and got an sqa order cause i showed a broom in one of the photos.. yes i leaned it aginst the hallway and took all the after photos and left. did broker complain about broom no. they are hitting us on anything and everything.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Safeguard Customer Service


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

hello this is Peggy!


----------



## Trey9007 (Nov 20, 2013)

Sad pairt is, S/G is supposed to be OUR customer, and not the other way around. This 'bizzaro' arrangment with their vendors is probably what allows them to deliver excellent customer to their actual customers. They screw us so they can better please their clients.


----------

